# Whats Jesse B's field set-up?



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I know he is using B-Stinger XL lite stabs


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I meant B-Stinger XL Premier bar


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I have no idea but if I were guessing I'd say:

UE with Spirals and 3000 limbs (I think that's the bow I saw in pics toward the end of indoors)
CBE Quad Lite
Pro Tuner with "Jesse" mount
B-Stingers evidently from the post above
X-10 arrows
Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage

I think he's been shooting that set up for the most part for a pretty good while.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Someone is gonna ask and it might as well be me. :shade:
> 
> Hoyt Ultraelite and what else?
> 
> Good Lord he is on a tear.....


None of your friggin business Rob!

You'll have to come down and see for yourself if you want the answer to that one.

:chortle:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey, you still got that apex for sale?

On second thought, maybe you learned it too many bad habits....

....naww let me know. 


Rob.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Well, one thing for certain, and I say this "tongue in cheek" from the ludicrous thread of a few days ago....

Jesse is NOT shooting a trade-mark registered, copyrighted, original ideas come ONLY from this company....binary cammed (notice no capitialization or symbol, haha), bowtech bow...

If fact, are any of the top 6 shooting that superior trademarked brand, or are they shooting those "inferior products"...you know, every other brand on the planet but the ORIGINAL and ONLY brand that is "for real."

Again the above is "TONGUE IN CHEEK"..

Now for REALITY:

It is unimaginable for an ARCHER to shoot 3 rounds in NATIONAL competition, toe-to-toe and Face2Face with your strontest competition....and drop ONE "dot" out of 140 shots! He can't lose this tournament. NOBODY can gain points on him; they are trying for pride and 2nd place at this stage of the game.

Will Jesse continue to compete tomorrow and Sunday to see if he can "clean" both FIELD and both HUNTER rounds? THAT is the question.

Next up? Who is going to win 2nd place? THAT is up for grabs, but only by a few shooters.

field14


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

???

Thanks Rchuree and Mo and even Matt. 

Field, did you post in the wrong thread?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cath8r said:


> ???
> 
> Thanks Rchuree and Mo and even Matt.
> 
> Field, did you post in the wrong thread?


Sure didn't....remember, I posted as "Tongue in Cheek"....it is a "reference" with regard to the weird "b-Tech" post of a few days ago....for some humour, if you will., hahahahaha.

tom d. (field14)


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I still don't get it. 

Could you just contribute to what Jesse B's field set-up is? If you don't mind of course.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

field14 said:


> Well, one thing for certain, and I say this "tongue in cheek" from the ludicrous thread of a few days ago....
> 
> Jesse is NOT shooting a trade-mark registered, copyrighted, original ideas come ONLY from this company....binary cammed (notice no capitialization or symbol, haha), bowtech bow...
> 
> ...


More like 1 dot out of 252 shots===112+112+28......?


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

field14 said:


> Now for REALITY:
> 
> It is unimaginable for an ARCHER to shoot 3 rounds in NATIONAL competition, toe-to-toe and Face2Face with your strontest competition....and drop ONE "dot" out of 140 shots! He can't lose this tournament. NOBODY can gain points on him; they are trying for pride and 2nd place at this stage of the game.
> 
> ...


According to my source at the Nationals, Jesse "cleaned" the Field Round on Wednesday and the Hunter round on Thursday.

And then only dropped one dot on the Animals on Friday. 

You're right, after Friday, it was over. The only question left was who could take 2nd.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

RchurE said:


> I think he's been shooting that set up for the most part for a pretty good while.


When you're shooting like Jesse is, why change? I know I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

barebowstixx said:


> More like 1 dot out of 252 shots===112+112+28......?


I stand corrected....and now, after 4 rounds....he has dropped only 3 "dots" out of 364 shots, since he only shot a "miserable" (HAHAHA) 558 FIELD round today.....

NOBODY will be able to say that "someone else" would have won it if Jesse would have shot all 5 rounds.....since....EVERYONE gets their best Field and best Hunter and takes their animal round.

Reo's 559 today means that tomorrow...2nd place is STILL up for grabs....but Jesse is STILL up plenty of points that he will win even if the naysayers want to go with the "5-day event"....

Congrats to all these guys....from 555 on up is absolutely exceptional shooting....but to think that if you miss more than ONCE over the course of your 3 "counting" rounds at a FIELD TOURNAMENT...you are at best shooting for second place!

I never, since the target change of 1976 ever thought I'd see this day for the OUTDOOR NATIONALS to have that kind of score.

field14


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> Could you just contribute to what Jesse B's field set-up is? If you don't mind of course.


It's posted not too far down from the top of this thread Rob.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*cams*

What cam's is he shooting?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

asa_low12 said:


> What cam's is he shooting?


The cams that Hoyt brought back because he was shooting them....SPIRALS 

He is also shooting JesseB strings and a DY lens :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wow....maybe hoyt needs to change thier slogan to something like

'spankin the hell outta the competition' 

or

'see, *2* cams *ARE* BETTER than *1*':nyah:

or

'what happened to the inferiority of the dual/cam 1/2?':noidea:

or

'did you hear something?':noidea:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am still extremely skeptical that the 'set-up' he is shooting is a very big factor at all. The way Jesse was shooting. . .you could have given him any bow set-up (as long as he had time to dial it in).

I'm sure that it is more _him being dialed into that set-up_ than the set-up itself. 

It is the Archer that shoots the arrow. It is the archer that holds, aims, releases, and follows through. And nobody. . .well, nobody I've ever heard anyway. . .ever blames a correctly working bow or the set-up for a missed shot. It is 99.9% of the time the archer's fault. So it is also 99.9% of the time the archer that makes a good shot as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> I am still extremely skeptical that the 'set-up' he is shooting is a very big factor at all. The way Jesse was shooting. . .you could have given him any bow set-up (as long as he had time to dial it in).
> 
> I'm sure that it is more _him being dialed into that set-up_ than the set-up itself.
> 
> It is the Archer that shoots the arrow. It is the archer that holds, aims, releases, and follows through. And nobody. . .well, nobody I've ever heard anyway. . .ever blames a correctly working bow or the set-up for a missed shot. It is 99.9% of the time the archer's fault. So it is also 99.9% of the time the archer that makes a good shot as well.


Yes Jesse is arguably the BEST field archer EVER....but if this was true he wouldn't have kept shooting the UE....he wouldn't have switched to a B-Stinger XL from a Doinker. Yes Jesse can shoot better then all of us but he shoots what works for him. He won't shoot what "they" want.....heck even when Hoyt didn't make spirals he shot them....he shoots what works for him..... :wink:


----------

